# how much does a carton of eggs cost these days?



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I haven't paid attention to the price at the grocery store lately, but I'm making a shopping list right now.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I just paid 1.99 for an 18 count and that was at a grovery outlet


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Two or 3 $

Last I checked


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I sell fdarm fresh free range brown eggs for 2.00 a dozen when my chickens are laying witch is not this time of year but i think i beat our local store by a dollar and a quarter.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i would say about 3 bucks or so...i just throw things into my cart when i go shopping. i barely pay attention to price. i just never go over $120 in one trip.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

very smart. Though the thing to ask is how long does it last you?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I get em for like $1.50 with my KROGER CARD whoop whoop! Lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I buy what I can in bulk... Sams Club baby! WOOT WOOT! 

And trust me, if you drop 250 in there, you are set for a long, long, long time! Just trips for dog food LOL but the feed store isnt far from Sams


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

free! lol but because I have chickens. I have not paid for eggs in over a year so I am not much help!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> free! lol but because I have chickens. I have not paid for eggs in over a year so I am not much help!


hey man you should sell some a few cents cheaper then the stores. Great way to make some cash:roll:


----------

